# NetBSD: pxe boot (I`m very confused...)



## dekloper (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello, guys!
I like used NetBSD, but i concerned with a problem boot kernel over pxe.

In a few words: I want to booting over pxe multiple clients, mac address which is unknown to me.
A logical wish, isn't it ... 
Everyone knows the directive in dhcpd.conf <range start_IP end_IP> ... 
But why doesn't it work ???


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2020)

This  is a FreeBSD support forum. NetBSD is not supported  here. Go here: https://www.netbsd.org/community/


----------

